# huge fibroid-does this cause bowel pain?



## Beckal (Mar 27, 2002)

I just had a lap yesterday looking for endo. My doc found no endo but a fibroid on the back of my uterus the size of her fist. Could this be causing my bowel pain? I have at least seven others as well. Dr wants to remove them--myomectomy. How risky is this? I have not had children and want to protect my fertility.


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

ArielaYes this can cause bowel pain. If your fibroid is sitting behind your uterus, then it is most likely sitting or pushing on your lower bowel (called the sigmoid colon, and rectum)Did your doctor remove this fibroid? And if not why I wonder.take caretiffany


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I had more fibroids and chose to leave 'em in, mostly out of laziness and worry that removal would cause urinary incontinence (didn't need that coupled with my already existent anal incontinence). Then, I got pregnant and those fibroids grew as the uterus and baby grew. It was amazing that he didn't get squished or come out prematurely because some of those fibroids were huge. One blocked the exit, so to speak, so I had to have a C-section.I'd consult with an ob-gyn too, for the effects on fibroids, removal or staying in.They could, if they got twisted and pushed on certain parts of your body, affect your bowels or, in my case, cause me to want to pee a lot sometimes.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Sometimes when I have a bowel movement I have pain in my ovary I'm not sure if this is what you are speaking of. My gyno said it's not related to my fibroids and cysts that it's colon related. I mean I know my ovary, it's felt seperate from me since surgery I am feeling my ovary. So God knows, some docs don't know I think.


----------

